# Which Headers??



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I know there is a topic already about headers, but what headers do you guys recommend? Which ones make the most power, don't void the warranty, are affordable, and easy to install. I would also prefer stainless steel, or ceramic coated ones. I want to know all of my options on this matter. Thanks.


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

The longer the header tubes, the better the performance, but the worse the smog. In California, long tube headers on a GTO will fail the smog test. The smog is worse in long tube headers because the exhaust gas isn't hot enough when it reaches the catalytic converter. That seemed so bizzare to me when I first learned that, but it's the truth. The best header is made out of t-304 stainless steel and is titanium coated. If I were going to replace my headers, I would use these:
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...s_JBA_Titanium_Coated_Headers_50_State_Legal_

they won't void the warranty and they are 50-state emissions legal.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.ls1gtoperformance.com/gtointro.html Scroll down and you will see the Kooks headers those are the ones I would go with. They are longtubes that add around 30RWHP. I think all headers void the warranty though, but kooks is the way to go they are t-304 stainless steel I'm pretty sure but not ceramic coated.


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

Dynatech gets my vote.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SLP longtubes w/ cats, I stock these and they are stainless and coated, very [email protected] :cheers :cool


----------



## GTO-TECH (Feb 2, 2005)

*No Header is worth 30 rwhp*

.I have been reading your forum site for months and have restrained myself from becoming a member, but after seeing these HP #S you guys post I must be doing something wrong. I have been building engines for almost 30 years and do Tune about 1200 LS/1 and LS 6 engines a year. I bolt on about 200 set of headers a year and have dyno about 4 or 5 major MFG. I have NEVER found more then 16 whap from any header long or short. But these are true dyno #S. We will test headers on 5.3 6.0 5.7 (ZO 6) found 22 RWHP the best. When we test we use two or three cars and two or three dynos.. we switch the cars around and run them on all three dynos and avgas out the hp. Outside temp , weather , humidity. ect. all make a difference.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I think most of us get our horsepower gain claims straight from the manufacturers that claim "you'll get 30 horsepower from these headers!!!" 

In reality, I think those numbers must either be flywheel horse gains, or they are gains when coupled with other bolt on pieces and tuned.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Long tube gains are real, as verified from dyno tests. I didn't do a dyno after installing mine but there was a MAJOR difference in power.

Another vote for Dynatech's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I felt a huge difference when I installed my SLP l-t!!! I'm very happy with the purchase and will recommend them to all my customers! :cheers


----------

